# Solved: win 8.1 stuck in safe mode



## 1721pst (Aug 13, 2008)

Win 8.1, user with limited skills

Can't find any info here or online that will get rid of SAFE MODE. Tried SYSTEM CONFIG setting adjustments, numerous reboots, and recovery disks for repair that won't autorun in safe mode.

Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Turn2 (Jan 4, 2015)

Have you unchecked safe boot from Msconfig.exe? If you haven't or are not sure:

1. Press Windows key + R key at same time.
2. Type "msconfig" and click OK
3. Select the boot tab, uncheck safe boot.
4. Click OK, you will be prompted for a restart. Restart now
5. After your restart login normally and you should be able to tell if you're back in normal mode.


----------



## 1721pst (Aug 13, 2008)

Have done that many times and as soon as it reboots, the boot tab has the checkmark in safe mode again.


----------



## 1721pst (Aug 13, 2008)

Also, can't run repair disk since it always says undertermined error for auto run. I can see the contents of the disk, but don't know how to run it. This has been a long-running problem for autorun since I got early Win 8.0.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

This is an occasional fault with Norton. Do you have it running?

If so, in safe mode, open msconfig as instructed. Open the Startup tab and disable any Norton entries. whilst in that tab, have a look, and if you see any other suspicious entries, disable those also.Try a restart again.


----------



## 1721pst (Aug 13, 2008)

thank you....but I finally had to reformat. appreciate your response.


----------

